# Rugby - A real man’s sport



## Ludwig Schon (10 mo ago)

So pleased to see La Rochelle and my old school teammate beat the West Brits to win the European Cup.


----------



## marlow (11 mo ago)

The best team won.


----------



## Ludwig Schon (10 mo ago)

marlow said:


> The best team won.


‘‘Twas a great game. Really looking forward to the summer internationals, now…


----------



## Chilham (Jun 18, 2020)

Super match to watch and a well deserved win.

My team narrowly lost in the semi of the, "Who cares" cup, the final of which was on Friday. We could so have won that final. If ifs and buts ......


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

Bah. No sport is "a real sport" unless the winners eat the losers at the end of the match.


----------



## Ludwig Schon (10 mo ago)

NoCoPilot said:


> Bah. No sport is "a real sport" unless the winners eat the losers at the end of the match.


A final unpolluted by adverts… You, Goddam Yanks must be absolutely shocked… Gotta be some way to screw a sucka, hey?


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

"Why Football is better than American Football and Baseball"








"Football is better than nfl Gridiron and Baseball"


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

Ludwig Schon said:


> So pleased to see La Rochelle and my old school teammate beat the West Brits to win the European Cup.


.........

edit...oh wait, I thought you where referring to a certain game in Paris last night.


----------



## marlow (11 mo ago)

Ludwig Schon said:


> ‘‘Twas a great game. Really looking forward to the summer internationals, now…


Yes I had backed Leinster after the semis but just shows whoever turns up on the day….


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

La Rochelle's recent ascent to the summit of French - and now European - rugby has been staggering. They seemed to rise without trace. When I visited La Rochelle 30 years ago the most popular sports seemed to be fishing and sailing - there was no evidence of a rugby club at all. Obviously that was during the amateur era and there was a different hierarchy within French rugby then (the ever-powerful Stade Toulousain being the exception), so I'm wondering if La Rochelle's rise - which I don't begrudge, by the way - is largely down to being bankrolled?


----------



## Ludwig Schon (10 mo ago)

elgar's ghost said:


> La Rochelle's recent ascent to the summit of French - and now European - rugby has been staggering. They seemed to rise without trace. When I visited La Rochelle 30 years ago the most popular sports seemed to be fishing and sailing - there was no evidence of a rugby club at all. Obviously that was during the amateur era and there was a different hierarchy within French rugby then (the ever-powerful Stade Toulousain being the exception), so I'm wondering if La Rochelle's rise - which I don't begrudge, by the way - is largely down to being bankrolled?


It’s a pretty wealthy seaside town that actually has more of a rugby league tradition. Also, given they’ve no big soccer team hoovering up their fans, they have been able to build a big community support. They remind me a lot of a Munster. O’Gara has obviously done a great job. Can see him taking over the Ireland job after the World Cup.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Ludwig Schon said:


> _It’s a pretty wealthy seaside town that actually has more of a rugby league tradition. Also, given they’ve no big soccer team hoovering up their fans, they have been able to build a big community support._


I'm pleased. I like it when new blood materialises, especially when the club is allowed to remain linked to its heritage and not subject to some cynical re-branding.


----------



## Ludwig Schon (10 mo ago)

elgar's ghost said:


> I'm pleased. I like it when new blood materialises, especially when the club is allowed to remain linked to its heritage and not subject to some cynical re-branding.


It‘s a lovely place. Even better are the two Islands off it Isles de Re & l’Oreon. Reminds me of the beautiful beaches of West Cork with better weather and warmer water!


----------



## progmatist (Apr 3, 2021)

I've heard Brits describe American Football as rugby played with shoulder pads and helmets. I'm not much a sports fan to begin with. It doesn't offend me in the least when others mock American sport.


----------



## Ludwig Schon (10 mo ago)

progmatist said:


> I've heard Brits describe American Football as rugby played with shoulder pads and helmets. I'm not much a sports fan to begin with. It doesn't offend me in the least when others mock American sport.


There’s no skill or subtly in gridiron. Like that other abortion of a “game” (baseball), it barely qualifies as a “sport”.

Rather, it’s just a series of crash-test dummy interludes, sprinkled in between extended TV advertisements for OxyContin and fentanyl…


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

I don't really have any great grudge against American sports per se - however I'd be forever grateful if someone can explain to me how a team can become World Champions when no other countries teams are permited to participate.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Malx said:


> I don't really have any great grudge against American sports per se - however I'd be forever grateful if someone can explain to me how a team can become World Champions when no other countries teams are permited to participate.


I think this only really happens in baseball, doesn't it? Apparently the term The _World's Series_ was coined by the media when there were match-ups between the champions of the establishment National League and the upstart American Association from 1884 until 1890. It was one of several names given to these encounters but when the the match-ups between the National League and American league champions began in 1903 it was slightly altered to _World Series_. It does seem rum that the "world" in this case is restricted to US teams (plus Toronto), but I supposed it's one way of saying "the most famous baseball series in the world".


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

Aren't you bashing soccer also?


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

All "professional" sports are fixed anyway. 

Give me pro wrestling anytime. At least you know what you're dealing with.


----------



## KevinW (Nov 21, 2021)

Ludwig Schon said:


> So pleased to see La Rochelle and my old school teammate beat the West Brits to win the European Cup.


Rugby? Not as fun as football. (American proudness again lol)


----------



## progmatist (Apr 3, 2021)

Ludwig Schon said:


> There’s no skill or subtly in gridiron. Like that other abortion of a “game” (baseball), it barely qualifies as a “sport”.
> 
> Rather, it’s just a series of crash-test dummy interludes, sprinkled in between extended TV advertisements for OxyContin and fentanyl…


Not just opioids, they sell Parkinson's drugs to people with tingly legs, and powerful schizophrenia drugs to people with simple depression. If asked, most Americans would tell you Abilify is an antidepressant. It is not. It's in a class of drugs known as atypical antipsychotics.


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

Ludwig Schon said:


> So pleased to see La Rochelle and my old school teammate beat the West Brits to win the European Cup.


Karma. That’ll teach the scouse-g*^ts to boo the national anthem!


----------



## Chilham (Jun 18, 2020)

Ludwig Schon said:


> So pleased to see La Rochelle and my old school teammate beat the West Brits to win the European Cup.


You went to school as ROG?


----------



## marlow (11 mo ago)

progmatist said:


> I've heard Brits describe American Football as rugby played with shoulder pads and helmets. I'm not much a sports fan to begin with. It doesn't offend me in the least when others mock American sport.


Let me assure you that rugby and American football have absolutely nothing in common apart from the ball happens to be a similar shape. You have to be American to enjoy American football I think.


----------



## Ludwig Schon (10 mo ago)

Chilham said:


> You went to school as ROG?


Yep. He was a year ahead of me. So too was Cillian Murphy!


----------

